
What is the best platform for documentation of technical and business docs? - labra
What would be an effective documentation platform that can be used by developers, marketing, product etc? Would love to learn about platforms&#x2F;methods that people have used for this kind of a situation.I want to keep a single source of truth for all the teams in the company to collaborate on...
======
PaulHoule
You and everyone else.

It is hard to make everyone happy with one single set of tools. Once you start
trading documents with customers and vendors it goes out the window. For
instance, Adobe's InDesign is a good tool for making brochures you would hand
out at a trade show. You might get a contract in Word or PDF (and you'd better
believe you should have that indexed!)

If it were me, I would use a Github Wiki. I would like to recommend
RestructuredText as a markup language, as it has the greatest potential for
encoding the semantics of the document, but people (including myself) have a
hard time getting RST markup to stick in their heads.

The big picture would be something that unifies multiple data sources but that
may be easier said than done. (eg. a common question on hacker news is "What
is the market outlook for a better (Slack|Skype|Facebook Messenger|...)" and
the answer I think is that I don't want to have another electron app running
on my computer for yet another chat client that is invariably no better than
what came before.)

------
programd
I've seen companies use Confluence and Google Docs as internal documentation
platforms, both worked fine.

Having said that, it's not the tools which are interesting in any discussion
of documentation. The tools will cheerfully help you produce a royal mess of
out of date, badly organized docs. You need to have processes in place to make
the information accessible and useful.

Get disciplined about requiring a canonical document for every current
business process and project. That should be part of your project planning.
Then have a requirement that the docs be kept up to date as things change.
Basically think of it as the equivalent of devops run books/checklists, but
more broadly applied.

The specific tools to get there are less interesting - it can be done with a
set of version controlled text files well organized on disk and searchable
with grep if it comes to that.

